# World YOYO champion?!



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is ridiculous... idk if yall remember the yoyo fad that hit back in the day... i didnt know it was still around...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

karazy! I'd end up all tied together.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea watch this guy.




WTF? the yoyo comes OFF the string?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that seems harder than the other, obviously, it aint tied on! lol looks a lot cooler too though.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> karazy! I'd end up all tied together.


Either that or I'd beat myself lol. Looks very cool, these guys definitely have some time invested in doing this.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

filthyredneck said:


> these guys definitely have some time invested in doing this.


= No Girlfriend......... 

:haha:


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

:309149:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

And I thought I was doing good with walking the dog. LOL


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

If ya can't yo-yo then stay in the mudhole easy enough you know where to find me..... These guys obviously are doing this while we are saying where's the wrench or pliers lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Oddly, I found that interesting.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

My head would have been swollen already trying to even do that.:34:


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw one of these yo yo's awhile back and I was amazed it actually has needle bearings in it.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you get girls with it? that would have been my only motivation, and from what I see .....no. talented but ....no.....:haha:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> Can you get girls with it? that would have been my only motivation, and from what I see .....no. talented but ....no.....:haha:



Heck yeah! :kiss:


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

this guy at work.we call him yoyo..can do tricks like that..he has a few 300dollar yoyos
..they have special bearings...he can let the yoyo spin for about 15mins..then bring it up


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im luckey just to get it down and up. lol The yoyo for you pervs


----------

